# Looking for replacement engine



## SumoLumo (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a HSSK50 tecumseh with 2 shafts coming out theblock the main crank and the oil cam. I am looking for a direct replacment engine. 
I cant seem to find any on line. Does annone know if briggs makes an engine with 2 shafts that will work. Or where i can get a repacement engine. Rebuilding the old engine is not an option as i see a crack in the block. 
Thanks for any info or suppliers who might have an option for me 


I rather buy a 300 dollar engine than spend 700 on a new blower 



Rick


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is some i have been pondering on...








7.9hp Briggs-Stratton Engine Intek PTO Shaft 1100 Series 1 x2-29/32" 150192-2119 | eBay








6.5hp Briggs-Stratton Engine Intek I/C PTO Shaft 900 Series 3/4"x2-_ 122092-0570 | eBay








6.5hp Briggs-Stratton Engine 3/4 Intek PTO Shaft Ariens Rocket 85_ 122092-Ariens | eBay

So yes there is Briggs that will work. Not sure if the crank and cam shaft sizes are the same, or they height from base of motor, but they should work, maybe some new pulleys and belts to get the sizing right? I have a couple i would love to revive but at $300+ each... I don't know yet.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Engines*

I think KbOnly has you steared in the right direction there. I know it sounds dumb, but make sure the 2 shafts rotate in opposite directions (they should but not having seen one, make sure before putting your $$ down).
The HSS50 should have a 3/4" main shaft, it looks like the 7.9 may have a 1" shaft, so that's also something to confirm.
First glance at them, sure looks like one or more of them would swap out with what you have with a minimum amount of modifications.

Good luck


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

I dug through some Briggs manuals, they are indeed counter rotating, and i believe your right about the 7.9 having a 1" shaft.

Being he had a 5hp before the 6.5 would be a nice upgrade for it.

I have one old Ariens that was a 8hp dual shaft motor, probably could get by with the smaller 6.5hp but still working on a way to repower it. Maybe one of these days i will actually get it done. LOL


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Good info*

Good to know. Only other considerations you'll have in repowering if you don't go with an engine of the same configuration (what I can think of right now):
Throttle linkage - if it's on the handlebars, may have to rig something up.
Chute Crank - if the replacement engine sticks out further it could contact the chute crank. Possibilities include lowering it, add an extra joint to the shaft, etc.
Main Shaft - insure it's long enough for your situation. If your existing one is drilled and tapped, insure the new one is also. Same on diameter & key.
Belt cover - will it fit?
Anything bolt to the front of the engine? Bolt holes?


----------

